# First cat questions



## fogalau (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi i'm new here!

I've some questions about the refining process.

At the beginning I put the ceramic powder in AR and hit the solution.

After several hours I can begin to evaporate the solution and adding concentrate HCL to remove nitric acid.

After that (if I understand) I have 2 solutions:
1) adding zinc powder and I will have a black powder
2) precipiting platinum with ammonium chloride and palladium with potassium chloride. For each metal I filter the solution and I will have a yellow powder (platinum) and a red powder (palladium)

At this point is it correct ?

For the solution 1) what are the following step with my black powder ?
If I have rhodium in my cat how can I extract them ?

Excuse me for my really bad english.
Thank you i advance


----------



## srlaulis (Jan 25, 2013)

Fogalau,

Welcome to the Gold Refining Forum! We are glad to have you here. This forum contains some of the most experienced and knowledgeable members when it comes to refining precious metals from various forms of stock. This is a self help forum. What that means is there is a bit of self education required before the seasoned members here are more interested in helping you with questions and guidance. Below is a checklist that should be completed for your safety, the safety of those around you and property.

1. I would recommend you stop everything you are doing and read Refining Precious Metal Wastes by C.M. Hoke. Below is a link to a thread, here in our forum, where you can download a free copy.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/2815953/Refining-Precious-Metal-Wastes-C-M-Hoke

2. You should perform the acquaintance experiments Ms. Hoke instructs, to better familiarize yourself with the different type of reactions different metals have with different acids and temperatures. However, before performing any exercise, review the MSDS Sheet for each acid in the exercise.

3. I would learn what the scientific names are for different acids. For instance, you should learn that Hydrogen Peroxide is also known as H2O2. Also learn the chemical symbols for different elements like Platinum, which is also known as Pt.

Once all of the above have been completed, you should then thoroughly go through the Welcome Tutorial thread located at the link below AND read through all the sections of the forum, in its entirety:

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6873#6873

Our seasoned members here will know if you have done your homework and if you know the material from Hoke's book, Refining Precious Metals Wastes. Their willingness to help you greatly depends on their belief that you have successfully completed all of the above.

We are glad to have you!


----------



## Lino1406 (Feb 7, 2013)

By "potassium chloride" you meant potassium chlorate


----------

